
The ARM plan for CentOS - conductor
http://www.karan.org/blog/2014/03/26/the-arm-plan-for-centos/
======
jjoe
This is great news! CentOS needs to get its feet wet with ARM even if it's
32-bit to start with. This will kick off another growth wave in the lower end
dedicated hosting segment with the target being individuals and _very_ small
businesses.

We're already offering _managed_ ARM-based dedicated servers that are cheaper
than our cheapest VPS plan. But we've picked Ubuntu 64-bit as the base. I'm
looking forward to integrating CentOS 64-bit sometime/hopefully next year!

~~~
comex
Ubuntu 64-bit? Are ARMv8 servers already commercially available? Where are you
getting them from?

------
sn
Me and lsc at prgmr.com have bantered about offering arm servers but the
cost/wattage per core compared to xen guests still isn't competitive, plus we
haven't found anything yet which supports ECC. If there was sufficient
interest though we could try offering it. I already have a lot of experience
with TI so we'd probably use the beaglebone black
[http://beagleboard.org/Products/BeagleBone%20Black](http://beagleboard.org/Products/BeagleBone%20Black)
Probably storage would be a combination of network (maybe usb) + the local
flash for ephemeral data.

------
ForHackernews
Maybe I don't know enough about the details of the RedHat/CentOS distinction,
but if RHEL supports ARM, then doesn't CentOS automatically get that support
for free?

Or is the CentOS project going to be adding extra functionality above and
beyond RedHat?

~~~
e40
Nothing is for free, but the article clearly states that the released RHEL
doesn't have good enough ARM support, which means CentOS/RHEL 6 can't do ARM
well.

If the CentOS project decides to take on ARM when RHEL is released, it's a
matter of resources.

------
cagenut
just the fact that he's confident centos7 can be turned around quickly when
rhel7 goes GA is awesome news

the arm stuff is a neat bonus

------
dharma1
Ubuntu has great ARM support

